# 45° gestrichelter Hintergrund für Web?



## josDesign (4. Oktober 2008)

Hallo!

In welcher Größe muss ich in Photoshop eine einzelne Muster-Kachel erstellen, dass ich damit später diese per CSS als Hintergrund eingefügen kann bzw. welche Pixel von dem Kachel soll ich füllen für die Linie?

ich habe nun schon probiert mit verschiedenen Kombinationen (4x4 Pixel, 3x4 Pixel), aber die zusammengesetzte Textur/Muster eckt immer irgendwo..

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee,
mit bestem Dank im Voraus,
Jos


----------



## chmee (4. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, nicht so schwer das ist.. Habe mal 3 Beispiele in 5x5 und 10x10px hinzugefügt.




mfg chmee


----------



## Wulfel1992 (4. Oktober 2008)

hiermit geht es

//Edit 

es gibt auch einen Service dafür:
http://www.ntmb.de/generatoren/scanlines_erstellen.html

Lg Wulfel


----------

